# Yellow River Flounder



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Fished Yellow yesterday afternoon from 2pm till dark and didn't do diddly poo. The only thing worth noting was that I boated a flounder between 2-3 lbs. The funny thing was I caught it with a lizard off a lily pad flat just around the corner up the river from the $5 boat launch. It's actually the 2nd flounder I've caught the last few years while bass fishing.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

yea I went down that way last tues. morn and only boated 3 small bass...its been slow down there.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

which 5 dollar boat ramp are you talking about? Log Lake in Holt?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

CountryFolksCanSurvive22 said:


> which 5 dollar boat ramp are you talking about? Log Lake in Holt?


Browns on 89 I think he's talking about.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah Browns. I was trying to think of the name


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh thats awesome I guess you never know! I think flounder can completely adapt to freshwater bc I know of more than one being caught WAY upriver. One about 3 lbs on an earthworm around the corner from log lake (in Holt)years ago, and a friend of mine accidently stuck one while push polling at the mouth of Gum Creek (atleast 25 miles from brackish) while sucker gigging. If you aren't familiar with Gum Creek it is between the Milligan bridge and Reedy Landing. He was polling and temperarily pulled the gig head out of the water to reset and noticed something moving on the end of his gig and low and behold there was a baby flounder(If I recall it was very small maybe 3-5 inches) stuck on his gig. With it being a juvenile, more than 15 miles upriver from any brackish water,and more than just an isolated inccident I'm stuck to believe that there are many more out there.


----------

